# Updated packages reported as not updated



## piggy (Sep 16, 2011)

It is the first time this happen.

One of my system is completely up to date with the last portmaster run.


```
===>   Registering installation for font-amsfonts-3.02_1

===>  Cleaning for font-amsfonts-3.02_1

===>>> Updating dependency entry for font-amsfonts-3.02_1 in each dependent port
===>>> Re-installation of font-amsfonts-3.02_1 succeeded

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Update check of installed ports complete

===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Re-installation of font-amsfonts-3.02_1
```

Then, if I do a:


```
<piggyboy@freebsd8>/usr/local/lib # pkg_version -vl "<"
amspsfnt-1.0_5                      <   needs updating (port has 3.02_1)
cmpsfont-1.0_7                      <   needs updating (port has 3.02_1)
```

It shows the package as NOT updated. Database seems not in sync. Really strange.

What happened?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2011)

[cmd=]pkg_delete -f amspsfnt-1.0_5 cmpsfont-1.0_7 && portmaster print/font-amsfonts[/cmd] will probably clean that right up.


----------



## piggy (Sep 17, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> [cmd=]pkg_delete -f amspsfnt-1.0_5 cmpsfont-1.0_7 && portmaster print/font-amsfonts[/cmd] will probably clean that right up.


Thankx, that solved the problem, then I'm still curious to know about what originated the problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe those two packages were separate before they were incorporated into the print/font-amsfonts port.


----------



## Kiiski (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe this from /usr/ports/MOVED?


```
print/cmpsfont|print/font-amsfonts|2011-06-15|Renamed
print/amspsfnt|print/font-amsfonts|2011-06-15|Renamed
```


----------

